# Just a few minor upgrades...



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Just got some updated pics... Let me know what you think....


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice job on the wheels, they look awesome.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! :cool 

How's the lower grill? I'm still kinda up in the air about it.......


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

those look like my rims


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

*up grades.*

don't like the lower grill, it does not match the upper


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

:cool


Silver Bullet said:


> those look like my rims


Kinda sorta....:cool


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> don't like the lower grill, it does not match the upper


I'm still waiting for my SAP grills (painted PBM) and bumper extension...


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Joey R said:


> :cool
> 
> Kinda sorta....:cool


Sorry, best pic I had... But close!:cheers


----------

